# Hornwort and Duckweed question?



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

are these fairly easy plants to grow like java fern and java moss? Do they need Co2 injections or any plant fertlizers or will they do fine with good lighting in the tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just add water. Duckweed is hard to get rid of once its introduced.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hornwort and duckweed are both pretty easy to grow. but when you keep them both the duckweed gets stuck in the hornwort, making it very hard to get rid of.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Duckweed grows fine for me. Hornwort also, but it looks much better floating than submerged: in my tank it looks really bare near the bottom, but nice and bushy near the top. I think I'll just gt of rid the submerged parts and leave a few floating bits only.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

umm, i would rethink the duckweed, it is a terribly hard plant to get rid of and also blocks light after a while


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree that duckweed is hard to get rid of, if you want to get rid of it. I like the stuff, so I don't want to get rid of it! And as far as it blocking the light, well, yes, it grows pretty fast, so unless you throw away some of it on a regular basis it will eventually cover the tank. But that's what's so great about it: it grows fast, removing the nutrients from the water before the algae get it, and it's very easy to keep under control: just grab a handful or two and chuck it on the compost heap. It's a simple, easy plant. Nothing grand or sophisticated, but does its job well.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

also with floating plants if ur water leval is to high they might get burnt with the light but its really nice and great for breeding bettas !


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of fish do you have in the tank? I grow duckweed in 2 of my tanks to feed to the goldfish and minnows in different tanks. Both of those fish will gobble duckweed right up and it will be gone in no time.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> What kind of fish do you have in the tank?


Funny you should ask that. I mainly have the duckweed in my snail tank (a 10 gallon tank which currently only contains 2 apple snails). I have seen one fo the snails eating the duckweed, but she hasn't done it recently (that I've noticed). So I have to cull the duckweed every now than then. I tossed a handful of assorted floating plants from that tank into the 20 gallon tank which contains danios, rosy barbs, and hillstream loaches. A few days later I noticed that the other floaters were still there (salvinia, water lettuce) but the duckweed was gone. So I tossed some more in and looked this time. The rosy barbs were eating it! The danios seemed to look at it but I'm not sure if they were eating it. The hillstream loaches of course completely ignored it.

I put some in my 5 gallon office tank with white cloud mountain minnows, and they seem to ignore it. But it's helping to clear up the algea problem, I think...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My minnows are eating the duckweed. The minnows I have are not white clouds, however, they are bait and tackle shop swallowtail shiners that are approaching 3 inches in length. That may make the difference. And like you, I grow my duck weed in a snail/plant tank and in a tank with only zebra plecos and a rubberlip. In those tanks it multiplies pretty quickly but when I feed it to the goldfish they love it.


----------

